# Stör ja, aber welcher?



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2004)

Hallo an alle! Samstag war es soweit und ich war, völlig aufgeregt, im "Fischgeschäft" und durfte mir Fischis kaufen.

Ich war so begeistert von u.a. von diesen Stören, daß ich gleich zwei gekauft habe. Und vor lauter Freude habe ich vergessen zu fragen, wie genau dieser Fisch heißt; denn es gibt ja soviele Arten.

Mögt Ihr mir mal schnell auf die Sprünge helfen, denn kommende Woche werde ich keine Zeit finden, im Geschäft nachzufragen und ich bin doch neugierig.

Übrigens, er sieht größer aus als er ist (fast wie im richtigen Leben  ) auf dem Photo, ich schätze in auf ca. 20 cm.

DANKE!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

puh... gewagter Fischkauf !

möchte Dir den Spaß ja nicht verderben...aber ich glaube nicht, das __ Störe der richtige Besatz für Dein Teich ist.

Meiner Meinung nach, ist dein Teich dafür zu klein und nicht tief genug!?

Du solltest Dir es noch einmal überlegen...ob Du es den zwei "zumuten" willst  

Nix für ungut...


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich gebe Thorsten recht. Allerdings muß ich einräumen, dass ich mittlerweile auch einen Stör habe. Er war ein Geschenk.

Der Vorteil den ich durch dieses Geschenk habe, ist der, dass meine Frau nichts mehr gegen eine Teichvergrößerung haben kann   

Spätestens im übernächsten Jahr werde ich daher ein richtiges Loch in meinem Garten anlegen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

@ Thorsten: Danke für den Hinweis, aber so klein find ich den Teich gar nicht. Und tief ist er schon 1,40, aber natürlich nicht überall!
Wie groß müßte denn wohl ein Teich für die Beiden sein? Und was glaubst Du, wie groß die wohl werden? Ich hab keine Idee :?  In dem Geschäft sagte man mir, ich könne Sie bedenkenlos einsetzen, weil sie langsam wachsen würden und erst einmal die täglichen Besuche der Katzen überleben müßten :cry: Wir haben zwar den "Dicken", aber der ist ja nicht immer im Garten :razz: 

@ Harald: Klasse Argument, obwohl ich ja noch lange nicht mit diesem Teich fertig bin, macht es mit große Freude und son Stück größer wäre schon schön    ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

Du solltest Dir unbedingt einmal diesen Thread zu Gemüte führen:

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=2753&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc/?q=st%F6r

Ich habe ja von Stören keine Ahnung, aber da steht auch einiges über das Wachstum der __ Störe, Teichgrösse und -Tiefe sowie Kompetenz von Zierfischhändlern über Störe...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

sorry aba dein teich finde ich mehr als nur zu klein !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo!



Stör hin oder her. 
Es ist wohl reine Neugierde ein Stör im Teich zu haben.
Probiere es einfach aus.
Großartig wachsen wird er aber nicht bei der Teichgröße. 
Ich hab auch ein bei mir im Teich (etwa 1meter).
Geschenk vom Chef!
Er passt aber einfach nicht in den Teich zu den Kois.
Er wird aber eh im Spätherbst im Herd landen als feines Abendessen.

Jetz werden gleich wieder einige rummeckern, aber bei mir ist es halt ein Speisefisch wie Karpfen, Lachs und Forelle.

Warum hast du dein kleinen Teich mit einer solch riesigen Brücke zugedeckt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

den Link von Stefan ist nichts mehr hinzu-zufügen!

Viel Spaß beim lesen    :gruebel:


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo casalena, 

so weit ich sehe, hat Dir keiner eine Antwort auf Deine eigentliche Frage gegeben. 

Es müßte ein __ Sterlet im zweieinhalbten Lebensjahr sein. 
... und halte Fadenalgen von ihm fern, gib ihm reichlich Strömung und versorge ihn mit Sauerstoffreichem Wasser. 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

@ R.T.:

Ganz lieben Dank für die Antwort auf meine eigentliche Frage, jetzt kann ich im Netz nach den Eigenschaften der Fischis gucken! 
Die Babys haben Sauerstoff und Wasserbewegung (im Moment nur mit nem kleinen Bachlauf, der aber umgehend zu einem Wasserfall avancieren soll). Fadenalgen, tja, noch haben wir keine aber wenn sie kommen, werden wir sie abfischen!

Nochmals DANKE und alles Gute für Dich und Deine Fischis!!!

@ Stefan:

Danke für den link, der mich mit Infos erschlagen hat. Aber ist sehr spannend  

@ Thorsten:

stimmt und DANKE

@ Harti:

Na dann laß es Dir schmecken  . Gut zu wissen, daß sich das Wachstum nach TEichgröße richtet, dann werdén die beiden vielleicht länger bleiben, als ich befürchtet habe  
Brücke, tja wir hatten keine andere  ; ne Du Scherz beiseite, die Brücke ist nunmehr die einzige Verbindung zum hinteren Teil des Gartens und da wir im vorderen Teil auch schon mal ne Schubkarre brauchen, mußte es schon was größeres sein :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Harti!

Na hoffentlich hast Du den Teich in Anwesenheit der __ Störe noch nicht medikamentös behandelt. Sonst befreist Du die Magen -und Darmflora gleich mit von __ Parasiten  
Ansonsten guten Appetit  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen

sorry , aber es ist mal wieder typich Verkäufer , einen Stör an den Mann zu bringen ohne weitere Kenntnisse von der Unterbringung .
Wie es scheint , hast du dich vorher nie mit diesem Fisch und seinen Belangen auseinander gesetzt  :cry:  



@Harti
nun ja , man kann jeden Fisch als Mahlzeit sehen , hoffentlich musst du ihn oder die anderen Fische in deinem Teich , aber vorher auch mal behandeln .Dann Mahlzeit .  Leider gibt es für deine Teichfische keine Medikamente im Zoohandel , welche für __ Speisefische zulässig sind . 
Insofern hatt Jens vollkommen recht .


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

@ Patrick:

Stimmt, hab ihn gesehen, er war/ist  ja noch klein und in meiner Euphrie, endlich Fischis zu bekommen, direkt verliebt.

So und jetzt hab ich den falschen Fisch :cry:  Aber ich will und werde alles tun, damit es dem __ Sterlet gut geht. Mittlerweile hab ich rausgefunden, daß sie idR so um die 50-60 cm groß werden; also auch nicht größer als fette Kois.

Aber wenn ich das GEfühl habe, daß er sich unwohl fühlt, werde ich wohl den Teich vergößern müssen (aber nichts meinem Schatz sagen 8) )


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2004)

@ Jens 

Medikamente hab ich zum Glück noch nie benötigt.  
Es ist aber Absurd zu glauben, daß der Fisch ungnießbar wird.
Es ist nur eine typisch deutsche übertriebene Vorsichtsmaßnahme und Absicherung der Hersteller.
Der Fisch aus Büchse, Glas oder Frost ist da bedenklicher.

@ casalena

OK. Dann brauchst du natürlich eine größere Überquerung, aber es schaut schon ganz schön Mächtig aus gegenüber der Teichgröße.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr auch in der ersten Euphorie und  der faszinierrenden Haiform halber 2 __ Störe(20 cm) gekauft. Einen Waxdick(wurde nach ca.1 Monat vom __ Fischreiher stibitzt) und einen sibirischen Stör. Der s. Stör wuchs innerhalb eines Jahres auf 65 cm. Soviel zu " kleiner Teich, kleine Fische". Vor einem Monat fand ich ihn eines Morgens auf dem Rücken liegend unter den Seerosenblättern. Ich fischte ihn raus, er lebte noch, hatte jedoch Fadenalgen und __ Wasserpest um die Kiemen gewickelt. Ich befreite ihn davon und liess ihn wieder in den Teich, wo er sofort auf den Grund schwamm und sich wiederum verfing. Also ging ich mit dem Kescher ihn wieder rausfischen und mit dem Fisch kam wieder Wasserpest mit hoch. Last but not least : ich habe den Stör in Nachbars Teich gegeben und weiss jetzt dass der Grund eines Teiches mit Störbesatz ohne Algen und Pflanzen sein muss.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

50-60cm ist ein Trugschluss .... mein __ Sterlet iss schon etwas größer, ca. 70cm (wird Ende August hoffentlich die Zeit finden alle zu vermessen) ... auf Bildern und in Firmen welche professionelles fischen betreiben sind schon Sterlet bis 1,2m aufgetaucht.

Deinen Teich finde ich etwas zu klein für das Tier, so wie du hatte ich auch mal gedacht und nu hab ich ne größere Pfütze, wobei diese für die 5 Störs auch schon wieder zu klein wird, denn die wachsen aufgrund der Zufütterung wie doof  :cry: 

Also, auch wenn du das Tier magst, es schön schwimmt, elegant und zierlich, nimm es raus und bring ihn solange dort unter, wo er ein bisschen mehr Freiraum hat.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

@ Jungteichbauer:

Danke für die Anregungen  

Wie groß ist denn Dein Teich und vor allem, wie alt sind die Fischis?

Ich hatte auch schon die Idee, die beiden wieder zu "befreien", aber bin noch unentschlossen :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Jürgen,

meine Pfütze is nur 65.000 Liter gesamt, inkl. Filtergraben und Flachwasserzone .... zu klein für 5 __ Störe, zwischen 60cm und ca. 1m ... + 6 fette Blauorfen (15-30cm) + 3 Kuh-Koi (ca.15-20cm) ... ich würde sie abgeben, in deiner Nähe gibt es sicher ein paar Teiche, die etwas grösser sind.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

... und wie alt sind sie nun?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

*...*

.... axo, tschuldige .... zwischen 2 und 3 Jahren ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

ups, noch so jung? Rainer meinte, bei 20 cm dürften die beiden so gut 2 Jahre alt sein. 

Wachsen die denn soooooooo schnell? Wenn ja, werde ich entweder schon mal meíne Teichvergrößerung planen :?  oder nach benachbarten größeren Teichen Ausschau halten müssen :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

jürgen: wo hast du die __ störe eigentlich her ???

ich selber finde händlern immer sehr mutig die störe verkaufen an jedermann verkaufen. glaube aba auch das es denen völlig egal ist wo die landen hauptsache die kasse stimmt   
war letztens noch bei peschkes und die haben da doch tatsächlich einen herrn 5 kleine störe verkauft. keine frage wie gros der teich ist oder ähnliches aba besser noch 

"die fische sind aba auch schön, wassen das für welche"
"koi"
"ja dan tu mir da auch noch welche von"
"unser angebot 10 für 40€"
"ja ok..."
ja und dann ging er mit 10 koi und 5 stören, na dann viel glück   

meine meinung zum teich stör verhältnis bei dir schrieb ich schon.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

Yep Jürgen,

du musst immer bedenken, das du heutzutage kaum an reinrassige Sorte kommst, meist sind es halt irgendwelche Hybride/Verzüchtungen, die wachsen bei Zufütterung wie doof (dafür sind sie in der Aqua-Wirtschaft bestimmt, Fleichproduktion) ... nähere Infos über das Wachstum findest du u.a. in diversen Fachzeitschriften wie "Fischer&Teichwert" ... und gerade der __ Sterlet ist für Kreuzungen sehr beliebt.   

20cm halte ich für etwas zu untertrieben, um es milde auszudrücken ... schau dir mal den Bericht von stu_fishing an ... und er füttert sicher nicht unbedingt jeden Tag    ... ein praxisnaher Bericht von jemanden, der damit seine Abschlussarbeit sprich Matura gemacht hat  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

@ Lars: Ja, scheinst ja auch nicht so ganz falsch zu liegen  

In Viersen gibst ein kleines Aquaristikgeschäft, da lebten sie. Noch lieber aber hätten die Verkäufer mir aber einen "Ur-Koi" (weiß den Namen nicht mehr, verkauft. Der war gut und gerne 60 cm groß; aber 900 € war mir doch was viel und ich find es auch schöner, die Fischis wachsen zu sehen  

Weiß noch nicht, was ich machen werde :cry: 

Was macht Dein kranker Fisch?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

@ Jungteichbauer: Auch wenn ich von Stören und deren Anfordernissen gewiss so fast alles falsch gemacht haben mag, messen kann ich, glaubs mir 8) 

Nagell mich nicht auf nen Zentimeter fest, aber das mit den 20 paßt schon


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

*...*

900 Euronen für nen Stör ? Da krieg ich ja *zensiert+ dafür ... ne, muss aufhörne zu tippseln, sonst wirds mir schlecht  :keks:


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

@ Jungteichbauer: NEEEEE, für nen KOI!!!!! :steinigung:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

*....*

   

zu spät, wird Zeit für mich ins Bettchen zu gehen, sonst "opfere" ich zuviel Freizeit   

PS:

Mit dem falsch machen ... falsch würd ich es ned nennen, hört sich zu krass an, nur denken viele Leute so, die diesen Fisch in einem Geschäft sehen, grazile Form, langsame aber kontinuirliche Schwimmbewegungen, schön anzuschauen. Auch ICH musste meine Meinung diesbezüglich revidieren, weil ich einfach nicht hören WOLLTE, das ich falsch lag    ... das Ergebnis war ein toter, kleiner Stör, der mir sehr am Herzen lag, auch wenn er noch ganz klein war, schlappe ca.12cm, aus Dummheit meinerseits ist er in Algen verkümmert in meiner extrem zu kleinen Pfütze  .... erst seitdem beschäftige ich mich intensiv mit dem Thema "Pro und Contra Stör im Gartenteich"....


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

hallo jürgen,

nur kurz zum wachstum:

mein __ sterlet wächst sehr langsam - gekauft mit ca. 50cm vor 2jahren - jetzt etwa 65cm.

anderst meine zwei waxdick - gekauft vor 1 jahre mit ca. 40cm der eine jetzt ca. 70cm der andere ca. 60cm 

wie tommi schon schrieb - die meißten der gekauften fische sind irgendwelche kreuzungen(hybriden) und mann kann nie voraussagen welche der beimischungen sich mehr durchsetzt ?

was überhaupt noch nicht zur sprache kam ist die fütterung von stören( grundfütterung) die sich als sehr problematisch erweißt wenn noch andere teichfische im gleichen wasser leben  :cry:  :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Roland,

Eine wirklicht gute Entscheidung. Auch in Zukunft würden die Unterwasserpflanzen ein echtes Problem sein und du hättest keine Freude an dem Stör.

Jürgen,
Ich würde mal gerne wissen, wie man auch dem Foto erkennen kann, dass es ein __ Sterlet sein soll. Der Händler müsste doch aber wissen was für einer es ist. 
Deine Teichgröße ist sicher vollkommen ausreichend nur ist es kein guter Störteich, eher das Gegenteil. __ Störe wollen ungehindert schwimmen können und sie können immer nur vorwärts.
Sehr schnell können Sie sich dann in deinem Teich verfangen.
Wenn Du Deinen Fisch also behalten möchtest müssen alle Unterwasserpflanzen aus dem Teich raus. Achte auch auf Pumpe und Kabel. 

Gruß andy


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Aug. 2004)

@ Jürgen b: Danke Dir für den Hinweis, aber dank der vielen REaktionen und Hinweise hab ich zwischenzeitlich viel gelesen.
Ich fütter durch ein 50er HT-Rohr, daß ich bis auf den Grund stelle und dann laß ich das Futter reinfallen und warte und warte und warte .....

Aber so richtig Hunger scheinen sie nicht zu haben :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Dez. 2004)

nun ja..ich glaube nicht, dass es ein __ sterlet ist.. da der erste verknöcherte strahl der brustflossen nicht weiß ist...sieht mir eher nach einem sibirischen stör aus..und der wird um einiges größer als ein sterlet und wächst schneller..

ich gib jez mal ein paar zeichnungen zur stör unterscheidung rein..hilft vielleicht ein bisschen.....
http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm
fotos ham leider zu große auflösung zum direktreistelln..deswegen hier der link...

zudem sieht dein kleiner hai leider ziemlich nach einem hungerleider aus-> großer kopf kleiner körper

ich versuche gerade einen kleinen fischteich zum pachten zu finden in den ich meine größeren __ störe umsetzen kann!

lg thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2005)

hilfe!!! :ertrink:


----------

